# Changer le nom de fichiers dans iBooks ?



## bertol65 (7 Août 2013)

Est il possible de changer le nom de livres ou pdf dans ibooks ?
Sinon le faire dans itunes pose t il problème ? 
Merci


----------



## Lauange (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour

Non, dans Ibooks tu ne peux pas changer le nom. Seules 2 actions sont possibles : supprimer et déplacer. En revanche, tu peux modifier le nom dans itunes et cela ne pose pas de problème.


----------



## Lauange (10 Août 2013)

merci ibaby, tu m'a appris qque chose.


----------



## bertol65 (17 Août 2013)

Ok merci.


----------



## tiphonse1 (11 Octobre 2015)

bertol65 a dit:


> Est il possible de changer le nom de livres ou pdf dans ibooks ?
> Sinon le faire dans itunes pose t il problème ?
> Merci


OUi, En mode sélection, appuyer sur le titre, le curseur apparaît et le clavier.


----------



## mmejaja (25 Février 2018)

bertol65 a dit:


> Est il possible de changer le nom de livres ou pdf dans ibooks ?
> Sinon le faire dans itunes pose t il problème ?
> Merci


J’y arrive avec la manip : sélectionner le fichier puis double click sur le titre...


----------



## mmejaja (25 Février 2018)

J’y arrive en faisant : sélectionner puis double click sur le nom à modifier


----------



## USB09 (4 Mars 2018)

Il serait uniquement pour les PDF , il suffit de les imprimer ou les exporter dans Fichier pour les renommer.


----------

